# mf8 gigaminx



## Squishypants (May 17, 2011)

Sorry to start a new thread, but I didn't get an answer to this in the one question thread.

I have the cube4u gigaminx. It's fun but terribly awful. I see a bunch of posts about how awful it is, but for whatever reason I didn't see those before I ordered it. It's a very engrossing puzzle, but my fingers are sore, the stickers are work off, and I wanted to smash it about 5 times...FROM ONE SOLVE.

I'll likely re-sticker this and sell it, but is the mf8 much better? I don't ever see myself solving this thing again, and it's a shame. I'd shell out the extra for the better cube if it's quite a bit more playable than this one? 


Also, I need a piece that was missing for a DIY legend 3x3 cube...c4u doesn't answer e-mails, do I just chuck out the cube? All in all I was exceptionally disappointed in c4u quality and customer support. (anyone got a black corner piece for sale?)


----------



## unirox13 (May 17, 2011)

Squishypants said:


> Sorry to start a new thread, but I didn't get an answer to this in the one question thread.
> 
> I have the cube4u gigaminx. It's fun but terribly awful. I see a bunch of posts about how awful it is, but for whatever reason I didn't see those before I ordered it. It's a very engrossing puzzle, but my fingers are sore, the stickers are work off, and I wanted to smash it about 5 times...FROM ONE SOLVE.
> 
> ...


 
Short answer; Yes. I spent about two weeks trying to decide upon what Gigaminx to get. After trying out the C4Y one I was sold on it being horrible. I wasn't sure what to expect from the Mf8 gigaminx, but I had the cash and really wanted one of my own so I figured why not. Boy am I glad I got the Mf8. First solve, pre-lube was a little tight, but it turned well out of the box, and it turned when I wanted it too, it didn't take any extra effort to make it move. It only locked up on me a couple times and they were slight. When I got it home I disassebled it down to the core and lubed it with Lubix. I lubed the core and screws and also lubed the second layer as I was reassembling it, WOW! the lube made it almost fingertrick-able. If you enjoy large puzzles I say go for the Mf8 gigaminx and some Lubix, I doubt you'll be disappointed. 



Squishypants said:


> Also, I need a piece that was missing for a DIY legend 3x3 cube...c4u doesn't answer e-mails, do I just chuck out the cube? All in all I was exceptionally disappointed in c4u quality and customer support. (anyone got a black corner piece for sale?)



As far as this goes, I'm unable to help, however I'd hold on to the cube if I were you, who knows maybe they'll eventually get back to you and decide to help. That or someone's bound to have one for sale sooner or later. After dealing directly with C4Y and being sorely disappointed in their customer service and shipping times I vowed to never shop with them again. However, I love their cores and hardware, luckily other site's have started selling their products so I can get great customer service as well as the products that I want. My advice to you, start shopping at icubemart or cubedepot; both are great stores.


----------



## Squishypants (May 17, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> Short answer; Yes. I spent about two weeks trying to decide upon what Gigaminx to get. After trying out the C4Y one I was sold on it being horrible. I wasn't sure what to expect from the Mf8 gigaminx, but I had the cash and really wanted one of my own so I figured why not. Boy am I glad I got the Mf8. First solve, pre-lube was a little tight, but it turned well out of the box, and it turned when I wanted it too, it didn't take any extra effort to make it move. It only locked up on me a couple times and they were slight. When I got it home I disassebled it down to the core and lubed it with Lubix. I lubed the core and screws and also lubed the second layer as I was reassembling it, WOW! the lube made it almost fingertrick-able. If you enjoy large puzzles I say go for the Mf8 gigaminx and some Lubix, I doubt you'll be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as this goes, I'm unable to help, however I'd hold on to the cube if I were you, who knows maybe they'll eventually get back to you and decide to help. That or someone's bound to have one for sale sooner or later. After dealing directly with C4Y and being sorely disappointed in their customer service and shipping times I vowed to never shop with them again. However, I love their cores and hardware, luckily other site's have started selling their products so I can get great customer service as well as the products that I want. My advice to you, start shopping at icubemart or cubedepot; both are great stores.


 

So the mf8 is a whole different creature then, as the c4u is insanely bad. It's not a matter of smoothness in turning, it's the insane amount of -constant- lockups. I've had to turn the sides by having the bottom layer flat on a table, to help with alignment, even then, pieces twisted out A LOT. It's not even a learning curve issue, I spent 8 hours solving that thing, and really it's not a hard puzzle.

I've had great luck with both icubemart and cubedepot. I just thought I'd try an order from c4u to make sure I wasn't missing out. Their ship times to Canada weren't bad, but missing pieces is a pain. I won't oder from them again, that's for sure. Thanks for the info, at least I know I'm not throwing good money after bad. I'd love this puzzle if it turned even light a new v-cube 6. But this is just silly.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 17, 2011)

The mf8 gigaminx is really good quality, I recommend getting it. After some lube and not much breaking in it's smooth, stable, doesn't lock much, and you can certainly do fingertricks and even some triggers on it without much effort.


----------



## Squishypants (May 17, 2011)

So how would it compare to the mf8 megaminx? I have 2 of those, an mf8 and a white hungarian. Those turn perfectly with just a speck of lubix. Those are 2 of my favorite puzzles.


----------



## unirox13 (May 17, 2011)

To be honest, I like the feel of the gigaminx better. The megaminx turns a little faster, but to me the gigaminx is just smoother and less locky. It just feels nice and sturdy in my hand. I'm going to do some more tensioning and lubing on my megaminx when my new stickers come in so hopefully that'll help me to like it more.


----------



## Squishypants (May 17, 2011)

Cool. Yeah I wouldn't describe the c4u one as better than anything. Actually, that one and the vulcano are my worst puzzles, and they are the most expensive. The vulcano is all rubbery and fragile. I'm going to order up an mf8 and learn to never cheap out again. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Squishypants (May 19, 2011)

Where's the best place to buy the mf8 one? I even checked out mf8's website and they have a picture of a cube4you gigaminx on it(!). ??


----------



## unirox13 (May 19, 2011)

http://hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=509aabb6-c98a-4e05-95fd-34dd333ae73e

I go mine here. The shipping took a while but I did get here. They also have white in stock(wish they'd had it in when I bought mine lol).


----------



## Squishypants (May 19, 2011)

Hmm, I usually default to the black, but the white does look nice. hmmmm.


----------



## Squishypants (May 19, 2011)

White ordered. It doesn't specify, but I assume it comes with stickers? 

Grabbed a powerball while I was at it. I'm going to re-sticker the crap gigaminx and sell it. I -almost- grabbed a teraminx too, but thought I'd best read some more reviews first...once bitten afterall. Thanks for the info, top notch


----------



## Squishypants (May 27, 2011)

Gigaminx arrived today. 10 minutes of disassembly and a little diff oil, and this thing is AMAZING.

It's not even on the same planet as the C4U, not by a huge longshot. I have to wait for the oil to 'dry' a bit, then I'll hit it with the stickers (which look like vinyl instead of paper). 

Plus it got to Canada from Japan in a week, that's crazy fast. I had counted on about a month. woot!


----------



## unirox13 (May 28, 2011)

Awesome dude, I'm glad you're happy with it! It;s a great puzzle, I did my first avg of 5 with mine last night (30.78 mins). Hopefully I'll manage a sub 30 one eventually. lol


----------



## Squishypants (May 29, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> Awesome dude, I'm glad you're happy with it! It;s a great puzzle, I did my first avg of 5 with mine last night (30.78 mins). Hopefully I'll manage a sub 30 one eventually. lol


 
I don't know if I'll knock it out in 30 minutes, but at least I won't be able to blame the puzzle if I don't. Stickering is time consuming, but good call on the white (strange it comes with white stickers instead of black, but I'll survive


----------



## ben1996123 (May 29, 2011)

I should get one. gigaminx is fun.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 29, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I should get one. gigaminx is fun.


 
As of today I've been waiting for mine for 29 days. So be careful here you get it from if you do.
 Postal system sucks.


----------



## Squishypants (May 29, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> As of today I've been waiting for mine for 29 days. So be careful here you get it from if you do.
> Postal system sucks.


 
It's going to take me longer to sticker it than it took to get here from Japan. Cube4you was a month or two, in fact, I've never gotten anything so fast from Japan. Although this may be the fist one sent hong kong post airmail. No complaints about this one at all. I figured customs would have wanted to play with it for a few weeks, but maybe because it's not stickered, they bored quickly


----------



## Squishypants (May 29, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I should get one. gigaminx is fun.


 
The c4u one isn't.


----------



## Squishypants (May 31, 2011)

The mf8 gigaminx, after a solve of about 1 hours, is honestly 1 BILLION times better than the c4u. Why c4u hasn't put out a v2 to fix the insane problems is beyond me.

Most common issue on the c4u... the diamond shaped flat-edge pieces pop/twist out of place constantly, even if you're being very careful. They are a pain to get back in place, and lord help you if 2 or more go at once. the mf8 one...not one single pop, not one. Now it's not as smooth as a megaminx, but if it sticks, it's really easy to just back off and then try again. 

Very happy with this puzzle, and will likely grab a teraminx next based on this.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 1, 2011)

Got my gigaminx today, currently stickering it but the turnind so far seems really good, but the inner layers catch a bit, maybe need to break it in/loosen it but who cares? I have a gigaminx!!


----------



## unirox13 (Jun 1, 2011)

If you disassemble it and lube the core and the pieces with Lubix or 50k wt diff oil the inner layers become fantabulous! That's right so good that real words would not suffice lol.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 1, 2011)

How do you disassemble it?


----------



## Squishypants (Jun 2, 2011)

Under each center cap is a screw. You have to sort of pry the pieces apart to get something under the cap and pop it off. There was a link on youtube that I followed, even though he had the c4u one (and he ended up putting sand in the damn thing to try and 'fix' it. Seriously, sand). Let's see if I can find it: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGasO5iNbVo

lol.... the c4u is sooo bad:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM5BJUYt-7E&feature=related


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 5, 2011)

Mf8 is MUCH better than the Cube4You. I tried a friend's C4U Gigaminx and it locks up every 3-4 turns. Mf8 doesn't lock up nearly as much and is smoother.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I tried a friend's C4U Gigaminx and it locks up every 3-4 turns.


 
His must be amazing; mine locks up one or more times per turn. :3


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 9, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> His must be amazing; mine locks up one or more times per turn. :3



Ouch. I didn't think it could get much worse.


----------



## kir (Nov 9, 2015)

My Gigaminx MF8 is so rough I did about 5-6 solve on it and still very hard to use...
It's taking all the fun out of it!

Please help!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 9, 2015)

mf8 is nice, once you break it in. But the stickers are terrible, I had to order a new set within about a month because they were falling off. The stickers from the Cubicle are nice though, but if you're carrying if around along with other cubes, put it in a plastic bag to protect the stickers.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 9, 2015)

kir said:


> My Gigaminx MF8 is so rough I did about 5-6 solve on it and still very hard to use...
> It's taking all the fun out of it!
> 
> Please help!



put some lube in it, makes it much better.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 9, 2015)

kir said:


> My Gigaminx MF8 is so rough I did about 5-6 solve on it and still very hard to use...
> It's taking all the fun out of it!
> 
> Please help!



1. Bury it in the sand.
2. Fill it with sand.
3. Throw it in a bonfire.
4. Hammer the core.
5. Throw the pieces into the ocean one by one.

With the 5 simple steps, I can turn any terrible puzzle into a lot of fun!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 9, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 1. Bury it in the sand.
> 2. Fill it with sand.
> 3. Throw it in a bonfire.
> 4. Hammer the core.
> ...



but this is an MF8 gigaminx not a C4U...


----------

